

Bitly News Tries To Create A Hacker News For The Rest Of Us - dominiek
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/02/bitly-news/

======
kingsidharth
Interesting stuff, but got knows what will happen to it without any early
adopters or "real people". It's just API vomiting information.

